# Newest 21RS in ALASKA



## jbglenn (Mar 23, 2004)

Well Im an official outbacker as of this weekend. I had a 2004 fleetwood wilderness but it was too much trailer for my truck and I didn't feel comfortable towing it. The 21RS is perfect for the wife and my five month old. My truck also appreciates the new lighter leaner trailer. I went to the dealer in Anchorage about two weeks ago and they only had 2 left. So I put a deposit down and picked her up Friday after I got back from vacation. When I put the deposit down they said it was being fixed, seems like the microwave went bad when they drug it up here. Any way, everything went well on the PDI and when I take it in this winter, they are going to clean and repaint hte underside. Seems there detailers where slacking on this unit. The underpinnig seems a little cheap and I was wondering if anybody had a problem with it? Me and the wife and baby will be doing the shakedown trip this weekend. We are excited and there is wonderful information on this site. Keep the great information flowing. Where's all the Alaska Outbackers at? How do I put my sig line at the bottom?


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

jbglenn
Welcome we also have a 21RS. The wife and I and 3 youngones live on Elmendorf and have had our Outback for a year and love it. There are at least 4 Outbacks on base. 
We do alott of camping at Eklutna, Montanna Creek and seward. Labor Day we are going to Williwa.
Hope to see ya on the road action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

jbglenn, First of all, Welcome to the club. Your are gonna love the Outback. Now for your questions,

The underside membrane is held on with a combination of polyfoam sealant, and self tapping bolts around the perimeter. I would make a point of checking the bolts from time to time. When I first looked underneath my 26RS, I found several of the bolt heads snapped off. It is a fairly easy fix, but since I was going back to the dealer anyway for some other issues, I just had them repair them.

As far as the signature line, at the top right on the screen you should see a "*My Controls*" option. Selecting this takes you to an area where you can edit a signature line, e-mail address', and a multitude of other things.

Once again, welcome aboard, and congratulations on the new Outback.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers and congrats on your new camper too! There is a growing group of Alaskan Outbackers here to I am sure you'll run into some of them. Sounds like its about time for an AK Outback Rally!

Happy Camping!


----------



## jbglenn (Mar 23, 2004)

Dern Moose, where is willia? What kind of hook ups do they have there? What are some of the better places to camp in alaska. I was thinking about going down to Seward to catch some silvers this weekend.


----------



## luvalaska2005 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi all,

I am still shopping for my first RV. I am moving to Alaska (Chugiak/Eagle River area) next summer. Since we have 2 kids I have been looking at the Bunkhouse models and was strongly leaning towards a Forest River Wildcat. I just became aware of the great layout of the Outback 5th wheel bunkhouse model. I love the large shower the extra door for the kids and the white cabinets. Coincidently, my good friend has a 25rss Outback and loves it. My main concerns however are the build quality and the ability to stay warm in the shoulder months of Summer in Alaska. I worry about the rough roads we will be facing. I know the Outack is not rated for full time and we will only be using it in Summer, but we will use it a lot. I drove from Fairbanks to Seward in a car last summer and found out about summer road construction. The Wildcat is much heavier due to some use of wood and uses R-12 and R-14 insulation. It also has heating ducts in the floor.

What do you Alaskans think about these issues. I really would apreciate your feedback.

Thanks from a future Cheekako


----------



## jbglenn (Mar 23, 2004)

The summers here are mild 60-80 on avearage and it is just starting to dip down in the 50's at night now. I think you will be fine with any travel trailer. Buy before you come up here, they get alot more money for the distance. Used ones are crazy priced also. I f you do buy here, buy form Simmons RV. [email protected] RV ARE RIPOFFS. I have nothing but bad things to say about them. I wouldnt worry about the quality control, they will hold up. Siommons has a great service dept. I hope this helps you.


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

Congrats on your Outback. I have a 23rs and Love it. I have been camping in Alaska for 30 years and love being in the out doors. This weekend my wife and I are heading to Ekultna Lake. Hope you love your OutBack as much as we do.


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

jbglenn
Williwa is on the road to Portage Glacier, no hook ups but very nice. And its less than an hour away for the last camp of the year.

luvalaska2005 i agree with jbglenn STAY AWAY from [email protected]







. Our Outback stays plenty warm at night. I also would strongly recomend to buy it there then drive up. They like to mark things up here using shipping as the reason. I'd hate to tell ya what I payed for ours after seeing how much others have payed in the lower 48.


----------



## luvalaska2005 (Aug 3, 2004)

There was never any thoughts of buying it in Alaska. One of the reasons we are buying it is to transport our 4 pets (2 dogs and 2 cats) during the drive from Miami to Alaska. Plus we want to have it this winter in Florida to test it out and learn to use it and drive it. I'm glad to hear you all think buying an Outback is OK for Alaska. I have already gotten a first quote of about 24k for a fully loaded 29BH 5th wheel that lists for 31k. I will go take a look at it when things cool down a bit and see what it looks like in person. I also have to decide if I am going to buy a new 2005 PSD Ford 250 or try and get a deal on the 2004. Of course there is a model change this year and they have added some things that will make towing easier, like a built in brake controller.

thanks for the input. I can't wait to join you next summer and thereafter, in beautiful Alaska.

Mike in Miami
Chugiak/Eagle River 2005


----------



## 5girlsAk (Jun 1, 2004)

jbglenn,

Welcome to the Alaskan Outback family, We have a 26rs an absolutely love it!! Also purchased from Simmons RV. We have had ours since May. Spending our time in Seward, Talkeetna, and Summit Lake. Maybe we can give Y-Guy a good excuse to come see our beautiful state. Hope to see you down the road. Looks like Talkeetna over Labor Day.

Just say no to A&M RV.........................


----------

